# Dear all friends



## ahmad83it (May 10, 2009)

hi

how and where can i find the job offer , who can provide us with this


plz help , i want to be canadian guy , i love canada and their kind people

who can help me


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ahmad83it said:


> hi
> 
> how and where can i find the job offer , who can provide us with this
> 
> ...


We need much more information from you. What is your occupation? How ol are you? Married? Children?


----------



## ahmad83it (May 10, 2009)

*with pleasure sir*

my old is 26 , have a bachelor degree in computer science , have good experience about 3 to 4 years , in computer technician and network technician ,
i am single , no children ,


ready to work at anytime .


----------



## darrylgonzalez46 (May 19, 2009)

that is great, try to find some jobs site which is operating from canada . hope you will find your job soon 


___________
Darryl Gonzalez
401k withdrawal rules


----------

